# crypto Norutoi



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

this is one of my collection


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow!!!!

Very rare Crypt. As I know, it is not easy to cultivate.
But you grow it in a very good condition. Very good job.


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

But it seems that the name of this species is "C. noritoi"


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: C. noritoi*

Nice one. Will you be able to share with us the soil you use. Thanks

"As C. noritoi grows in a limestone area, the water is very hard and the pH reaches up to around 8. Surprisingly, it also grows well in a rather acid soil of decomposed leaves of of the beech tree (Fagus sp.)."


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: crypto Noritoi*

yes kevin you are right
it should noritoi


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I got noritoi recently from a friend. So far it's doing fairly well submersed and emersed.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Jan Bastmeijer says that it might turn out to be a good aquarium plant like C. pontederiifolia.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I've had a few submersed since my ECS trip, I'm having a harder time with the emersed growth.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Amazing new species to me. It looks like an Anubias!!!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Awesome.

You always show to us nice pictures about plant which look rather in nature. I wonder, what kind of set up do you have??


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Xema,

Outdoor cultivated and no cover, I guess. Both of us do not have that environment to do like that.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow. This is probably one of my favorite looking crypts.
What are the chances of it being affordable and available in the US.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

SKSuser said:


> Wow. This is probably one of my favorite looking crypts.
> What are the chances of it being affordable and available in the US.


Several folks now have it in the US - thanks to ECS. You should see it available
as folks propagate it out.


----------

